# Quickey Shrimp dinner



## zzrguy (Jun 11, 2015)

Well the wife came home and said you pick up dinner I gave her the look of "why yes my princess I have it all planned for you and the heirs" 

WELL LETS SEE IF I CAN PULL THIS ONE OUT OF MY HAT

Quick list of stuff in the Royal stores Hotdogs hamburger's Nope not going to cut it. frozen chicken, sausage, steaks, prime rib roast small,{no time to melt any of these} and Frozen Shrimp {jackpot} spark up the little Smokey Joe

Soak some cheery chips oh the sides some rice and sting beans.













20150611_185729.jpg



__ zzrguy
__ Jun 11, 2015






A little EVOO in the bowl toss the shrimp then sprinkle on a nice coating of Old Bay. Now the wife is staring at me "the jig is up she's on to me" Look cool all's well Offer her a glass of wine Game on.













20150611_185723.jpg



__ zzrguy
__ Jun 11, 2015






 Now make some smoke chips in and smoken













20150611_185831.jpg



__ zzrguy
__ Jun 11, 2015






Frozen shrimp on the grill lid on and Look like I know what I'm doing.













20150611_195001.jpg



__ zzrguy
__ Jun 11, 2015






They where on for about 10 min then flipped lid off for 5 minute heat came up lid back on for 5 more minutes off they came .

Nice lite smoke taste and very moist the kids loved them I had to put on a second batch wife looked at me and smiled.

WINNING!!!!!

Quick and simple you cant get much better then that.


----------



## kc dave (Jun 13, 2015)

Well, you've got me beat if you can cook shrimp straight on the grill. 
If you need  a great recipe for Shrimp Jerky, just ask. 
ALL of my shrimp posts up in a well cooked, chewy... and chewy... and chewy form.

Hitting the middle has between "still raw" and "shrimp gum" has been a fight I still lose. 

My only shrimp recipe, for your exploration, is a foil wrap. 
I put in a little vegetable oil and seasoning (Bay, Tony's, Cavender's ....)
Toss, oil, season and toss again.

Just a touch of water. Maybe 1/8 to 1/4 cup for steam. 
Then they basically fry until orange and one. 

I like it because it gives me a good bit of slop room to pull them off. 
"It looks done, so they're done" kind of thing. 
Great flavor, but I feel just a tad dirty for using the Fry cheat. 

Are you looking for something special as an indicator or were you born with a knack for this. 
I would love to try a Lobster, but if I can't do shrimp, 
I'm pretty sure I'll be cooking for the dogs. 

(they love it when I screw up. They eat well... for dogs.)


----------



## zzrguy (Jun 13, 2015)

KC Dave said:


> Well, you've got me beat if you can cook shrimp straight on the grill.
> If you need a great recipe for Shrimp Jerky, just ask.
> ALL of my shrimp posts up in a well cooked, chewy... and chewy... and chewy form.
> 
> ...


I think them being frozen when that went on help. I was thinking of trying it with fresh shrimp on a stick cause you cant put the frozen ones on a stick.


----------



## rmmurray (Jun 13, 2015)

Shrip looks great! I normally do mine skewered on the Weber Q. They cook very fast over gas. My biggest problem is remembering to also spray the grate with EVOO so they don't stick.
-Ryan


----------



## zzrguy (Jun 13, 2015)

RMMurray said:


> Shrip looks great! I normally do mine skewered on the Weber Q. They cook very fast over gas. My biggest problem is remembering to also spray the grate with EVOO so they don't stick.
> -Ryan


My buddy has the Big Q it is such a nice grill for it size.


----------

